# Google très lent



## ziedjo (4 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je reviens du forum Mac OS X où on m'a envoyé ici. Je vous expose le souci :
Depuis quelques jours, j'ai mon Mac Pro et mon Mac Book qui rament sur google ! Que ce soit google, google maps, google images, c'est une horreur. Plusieurs minutes pour une recherche.
Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que le reste du net passe tout à fait bien. Mon FAI est Free HD.
Les deux machines sont mises à jour. Le Mac Pro est relié en ethernet à une borne AirPort Extreme (la freebox est dans une pièce voisine), le MacBook Pro par WiFi. Toute mon installation passe par une freebox, reliée à une TimeMachine qui balance un réseau masqué. Les symptomes sont les mêmes sur Safari ou Firefox. J'ai réinitialisé Safari, sans changement.

Le plus troublant, c'est lorsque ma copine passe à la maison avec son Mac Book et qu'elle n'a pas de problème. Je ne sais pas où pousser mes recherches (un virus, pourquoi pas ? Ça serait une belle nouveauté 2009). J'ai créé de nouvelles sessions et ça fait pareil.

Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2009)

test simple

brancher les 2 macs en ethernet sur la freebox 
( créer une config ethernet pour si tu l'as pas)
et comparer
A 99% ca passe


----------



## ziedjo (4 Février 2009)

En effet, en ethernet ça fonctionne (je n'ai pas testé avec le MacPro, il est trop lourd à déplacer, mais j'imagine qu'il aurait réagi pareil que le portable). On peut donc considérer que le souci vient du WiFi. Mais pourquoi ? Et surtout, pourquoi ne le fait-il pas sur le portable de mon amie. Il va falloir que je compare les réglages... 
Une idée de piste où regarder ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2009)

ziedjo a dit:


> En effet, en ethernet ça fonctionne (je n'ai pas testé avec le MacPro, il est trop lourd à déplacer, mais j'imagine qu'il aurait réagi pareil que le portable)


ben tu imagines un peu vite ( si fichier corrompu par exemple )
( mais c'est probable que l'ethernet passe, si fichier sain , bien entendu)


> On peut donc considérer que le souci vient du WiFi. Mais pourquoi ?


les causes  possibles sont multiples, réglage , fichiers naze

ici vu que ca foire sur tes 2 macs ca sent plutôt l' erreur de réglage





> Et surtout, pourquoi ne le fait-il pas sur le portable de mon amie. Il va falloir que je compare les réglages...
> Une idée de piste où regarder ?


dans les sujets airport et wifi


----------



## r e m y (4 Février 2009)

Vous n'auriez pas un logiciel de Controle parental comme ContentBarrier X5 par exemple?

Si oui, désactiver la fonction SafeSearch (qui analyse les recherches faites sur Google ou autre moteur de recherche)


----------



## ziedjo (4 Février 2009)

Merci de tes réponses Pascal.
Rémy > non je n'ai pas de logiciel comme ça... De plus, il semblerait vraiment que ce soit lié au wifi (puisqu'en ethernet le problème se résout).
Si on cerne le souci, on peut dire :
&#8211; ça ne vient pas du FAI ou du modem puisque le problème n'existe pas en ethernet
&#8211; ça ne semble pas venir des bornes wifi puisque mon amie n'a pas le souci avec son MacBook
On peut donc déduire que ça vient des réglages des ordis (mais pourtant ils fonctionnaient très bien il y a 15 jours... C'est apparu du jour au lendemain sans modification des préférences)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2009)

conclusions un peu  hatives...
pour l'instant on ne sait pas encore d'où ca vient et tu exclues un peu vite...

cela peut fort bien venir de divers interactions et / ou changements  
modem  ordis airport  et leurs réglages

2 fichiers corrompus  pile en même temps  ca me parait  peu probable ( mais possible)

par contre des reglages obsoletes pour X raisonsn allant de maj à reboot bobox... ou autre changement..
Comme par hasard c'est  que sur les 2 machines à toi
 là c'est plus vraisemblable

en passant il y a plusieurs fils 100% wifi free
et le central  free sensé etre unique afin de ...regrouper les infos et soluces


----------



## ziedjo (5 Février 2009)

Je vais aller voir du côté de chez Free alors aussi.

Merci beaucoup de vous être creusé la tête ! À +


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2009)

Je fais remonter ce fil.

Il y a aussi un fil similaire ici qui décrit le même problème.

Voici ce qui se passe depuis des mois dans ma boîte où plusieurs Macs sont en réseau sur une borne Aiport Extreme, branchée sur une Freebox HD :
Au bout de quelques jours ou semaines, l'accès à Google devient subitement quasi impossible (plusieurs minutes pour afficher la page d'accueil ou de résultats), alors que le surf sur le reste d'internet ne pose aucun problème.
Même constat, mais plus rare, avec les sites suivants : free.fr et... Macgeneration ! 
Il suffit alors de rebooter l'Airport Extreme et tout rentre dans l'ordre comme par magie.

Mais ce n'est pas vraiment une solution satisfaisante : quand on est à l'autre bout des locaux et qu'il faut aller rebooter la borne, et couper internet aux autres, c'est pas pratique, et de plus, les utilisateurs des ordis ne sont pas sensés avoir accès à la borne et la manipuler ainsi. Du coup, llorsque  je ne suis pas là et que le problème survient, tous les utilisateurs sont coincés et font la queue au bureau des pleurs.

Bref, j'ai comme l'impression qu'en usage intense et sur une longue période, la borne Airport a tendance à bugger, tout simplement. C'est assez pénible.
Je ne suis pas sûr de mon analyse, mais on dirait que la borne finit par bloquer l'accès aux sites qui sont les plus fréquentés, comme une sorte de système de filtrage parental qui deviendrait fou.

Vu le nombre d'ordinateurs et la disposition des locaux, je n'ai pas réussi à déterminer si la borne bloque google pour l'ensemble des ordis connectés ou si certains ordinateurs échappent à la "censure" de la borne.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.


----------



## missphotoshop (26 Février 2010)

bonsoir les gens 
même problème, ou presque! pliz help!
Je m'explique...

depuis fin décembre, _sans aucune raison_ apparente (pas d'installation ni de màj particulière), *Google* et* tous ses sites* sont *LENTS* (même les pages chargeant google analytics), les pages mettent trois millions d'années à charger, _quand elles chargent_!! Tout les autres sites marchent nickel...

J'ai un imac avec osx snow leopard, je tourne sous firefox mais le pb est le même avec safari. Connectée en Ethernet au réseau très haut débit de l'école. 

J'ai vidé les caches sans succès, pareil pour les autorisations. J'ai réinstallé firefox et même snow leopard juste au cas où, mais que dalle.

Ah et quand je ping google, par contre, tout va bien hein, le temps de réponse est très rapide. :mouais:
J'ai tenté d'ajouter des DNS publics, là aussi no success.

Je désespère...
Pitié quelqu'un aidez moua, je m'arrache les cheveux. 

_p.s: je précise que j'ai écumé les forums, hein...
---
p.s bis: si je branche mon netbook (XP, firefox) à la meme prise ethernet, google marche impecc' ... rageant!_


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2010)

une explication possible
(hypothese vu dans un truc lié-non lié le non d'accès aux pages https via opera )

et un developpeur opera  emet l'hypothese realiste suivante
google ( et sa tonne de serveurs) dans sa cuisine interne  fait qu'il y aurait des redirections multiples que certains DNS digèrent mal
et ce serait particulierement sensible avec les DNS FREE

tenter d'autres DNS
(pour les paranos  attention avant de choisir le plan des dns google , service offert par google depuis quelques mois, ca marche mais c'est 100% google avec tout ce que cela implique)

tester d'autres DNS avant


----------



## missphotoshop (27 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ce serait particulierement sensible avec les DNS FREE
> 
> tenter d'autres DNS
> (pour les paranos  attention avant de choisir le plan des dns google , service offert par google depuis quelques mois, ca marche mais c'est 100% google avec tout ce que cela implique)
> ...



Merci pour la réponse rapide!
J'ai déjà essayé les DNS google, sans changement. J'avoue qu'après, je ne sais pas trop où ni comment les choisir... (et me demandez pas de faire une recherche google hein )


----------

